# White rock storage



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have 10dz white rock mallards(headless) and am looking for a convienent and quick way to store them in the trailer. What do you guys use?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The white rock decoy bags.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

the deadly bags worked fine


----------

